# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الفيسبوك تنتهك خصوصية المستخدمين من جديد، وهذه المرة تقوم بتسجيل الرسائل الصوتية للمستخدمين

## mohamed73

غزو الخصوصية هي العبارة الأكثر إرتباطًا بشركة الفيسبوك في الأونة  الأخيرة. ووفقا لوكالة الأنباء Bloomberg، فقد دفعت الشركة مئات المتعاقدين  لتسجيل الرسائل الصوتية على Facebook Messenger. قال هؤلاء المتعاقدين  أنهم كانوا يسمعون محادثات المستخدمين، وأحيانًا ذات محتوى مبتذل، ولكنه لا  يعرفون لماذا تحتاج الفيسبوك إلى تسجيل ونسخ تلك المحادثات. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الفيسبوك  أنها قامت بنسخ وتسجيل الرسائل الصوتية وقالت أنها لن تقوم بذلك بعد  التدقيق في ممارسات الشركات الأخرى. أعلنت الشركة أنه ” تمامًا مثل آبل  وجوجل، قمنا بإيقاف المراجعة البشرية للرسائل الصوتية قبل أكثر من أسبوع “. كان السبب وراء إستماع أشخاص حقيقيين لمحادثات خاصة هو ” التحقق مما إذا  كانت الفيسبوك قد فسرت الرسائل بشكل صحيح “، مما أثار السؤال لماذا تريد  وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي معرفة ما الذي يتحدث عنه المستخدمون. نفى مارك  زوكربيرج، الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة الفيسبوك، أمام الكونغرس الأمريكي من قبل  أن شركته كانت تجمع المحادثات الصوتية من المستخدمين لغرض الإعلانات أو  للمساعدة في تحديد ما يراه الأشخاص في خلاصة الأخبار News Feed، ووصفها  بأنها ” نظرية مؤامرة ” ردًا على عضو مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي، Gary Peters.ومع ذلك، أقرت الشركة بأنها تصل فقط إلى ميكروفون المستخدمين إذا كان  المستخدم قد أعطى الصلاحيات للقيام بذلك للتطبيق واستخدام ميزة معينة بنشاط  تتطلب الصوت، وهذه الميزة على الأرجح هي زر الميكروفون في محادثات  Facebook Messenger.

----------

